# Pay Delayed One Day.



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I can't believe the email I got from these guys. They spin everything so hard. They made it sound like I should be grateful for getting advance notice of the pay delay.

LOL 1 day notice and this is a good thing? What, other than not saying anything at all and causing a panic tomorrow? If you are paying someone late I would say a weeks notice would be the minimum acceptable notice.

I feel bad for anyone who was depending on that deposit tomorrow. Glad it's not me!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Many corporations face a one day delay in deposits when there's a bank holiday on Monday. Relax.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Big deal


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I can't believe the email I got from these guys. They spin everything so hard. They made it sound like I should be grateful for getting advance notice of the pay delay.
> 
> LOL 1 day notice and this is a good thing? What, other than not saying anything at all and causing a panic tomorrow? If you are paying someone late I would say a weeks notice would be the minimum acceptable notice.
> 
> I feel bad for anyone who was depending on that deposit tomorrow. Glad it's not me!


You're always talking smack about how you don't need Uber or the UberX money because you make so much more driving a cab, yet here you are again creating drama over Uber money. #fakeoutrage


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Said glad I don't need it ..

#learntoread?

I was just pointing out that one day notice is not enough for someone ( not me ) who is actually counting on their deposit ...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> You're always talking smack about how you don't need Uber or the UberX money because you make so much more driving a cab, yet here you are again creating drama over Uber money. #fakeoutrage


How can you @UberXNinja presume to know what @OldTownSean financial situation is...and you are trolling him for at least a semi legitimate gripe that he has. #UberUnfair!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Boys, don't make me pull the car over!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Thx chi ... it's true that I have said several times I don't need the uber $$ ($40 this week lol!). My point was that it's rude they wait til the last day to email people they aren't getting paid tomorrow and then they act like they are doing us some kind of favor by telling us at all. 

Someone who was counting on the deposit (maybe they have an automatic payment coming out of their account tomorrow? ) should have at least a weeks notice if they aren't getting paid on time. It's just common courtesy ...


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I have an email from Sunday with the Uber CSR telling me there would be no delay in pay because the Raiser payment/invoice process is automated.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I just got the delay email at 1pm today ... had I needed the money that would have sent me scrambling ... Some of my automatic payments are damn hard to postpone or cancel. Such little notice could put someone who does this for primary income in a bad spot for sure.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

At least they notified us. Last time it happened, it was a glitch in the matrix and there was no notification.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I can't believe the email I got from these guys. They spin everything so hard. They made it sound like I should be grateful for getting advance notice of the pay delay.
> 
> LOL 1 day notice and this is a good thing? What, other than not saying anything at all and causing a panic tomorrow? If you are paying someone late I would say a weeks notice would be the minimum acceptable notice.
> 
> I feel bad for anyone who was depending on that deposit tomorrow. Glad it's not me!


Wait, you get paid??

I do this for the social aspect and make money for Uber. . . .

No one told me compensation was ever involved.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I just got the delay email at 1pm today ... had I needed the money that would have sent me scrambling ... Some of my automatic payments are damn hard to postpone or cancel. Such little notice could put someone who does this for primary income in a bad spot for sure.


I still haven't received the email.

At least you got an email.

BTW, thank you for notifying the me the money wont be there tomorrow.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It is funny that Lyft can pay on time when there is a banking holiday, but big bad Uber doesn't have enough pull to get it done.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I just checked my account, my money from last week is already in the bank.


----------



## Got Colonicked by Mr T (Sep 4, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Many corporations face a one day delay in deposits when there's a bank holiday on Monday. Relax.


Actually...this is the SECOND time there has been a pay delay AND no most companies do not face a1 day delay when there is a bank holiday


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> I just checked my account, my money from last week is already in the bank.


My deposit has hit as well.


----------



## Got Colonicked by Mr T (Sep 4, 2014)

Good that folks are getting paid


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol its starting to sound like uber had no idea if when we were getting paid this week ...


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I can't believe the email I got from these guys. They spin everything so hard. They made it sound like I should be grateful for getting advance notice of the pay delay.
> 
> LOL 1 day notice and this is a good thing? What, other than not saying anything at all and causing a panic tomorrow? If you are paying someone late I would say a weeks notice would be the minimum acceptable notice.
> 
> I feel bad for anyone who was depending on that deposit tomorrow. Glad it's not me!


They're full of shit. Why didn't Lyft delay the payout, especially since their drivers are paid each Wednesday?


----------



## Bce (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got an email. Delay is caused because of the holiday. BS

I find it strange that the email came in 2 hours before dd was supposed to post. And here's the zinger: if Labor Day affects uber, why the hell did our partner statements still come in Monday and not Tuesday? And why wasn't what we drove on Monday not included in this pay. Ubernazis


----------



## David G (Aug 8, 2014)

Got no email about not getting paid...


----------



## rickyland27 (Aug 6, 2014)

My partner statement didn't come in until Tuesday, but I got paid today.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Is only one DAY!!!!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Got Colonicked by Mr T said:


> Good that folks are getting paid


PAY DAY IS TOMORROW.
From the Wedding Singer:

"information that would have been helpful YESTERDAY!"
My lord, they do need some internal PR help.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Lol its starting to sound like uber had no idea if when we were getting paid this week ...


still laughing at this thanks!
reason: sounds true
#isthebaropenyetandyesChristiansdrinkwine
LMAO


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I still haven't received the email.
> 
> At least you got an email.
> 
> BTW, thank you for notifying the me the money wont be there tomorrow.


Nor did I.
And I really don't want to hear "check your junk folder" or I am pretty sure I will go into orbit lol


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> Nor did I.
> And I really don't want to hear "check your junk folder" or I am pretty sure I will go into orbit lol


Actually ... half the stuff I get from UBER lands in my promotions folder and half in my primary folder. Not sure why, but I always check both...


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Got my notice this morning at 9:37 AM, too funny, day late and dollar short.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

A lot of times I don't get emails with announcements hmmm. Eh I was just curious to see if anyone else got delayed. I'll be fine until tomorrow. My regular job and uber will unite in one glorified account balance friday morning.


----------



## Bce (Sep 4, 2014)

Did anyone else get paid on Thursday the week of Memorial Day? That too was a holiday on a Monday and everything was business as usual. Yeah?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe they gained some financial benefit from holding onto a weeks payroll ... maybe $10 million, for one extra day? I can't imagine that gaining them more than a few thousand in interest though ...


----------



## Bce (Sep 4, 2014)

Dear Lyft:

Today, Uber forgot to pay drivers (for the second time since July). And Uber is doing everything but admitting their faults.

An automated pay process works like this:

-Monday: we receive an automated response showing the breakdown of our payment process
-Wednesday: we receive an email alerting that "payment is on the way". this email also includes the next days date (Thursday) to show when payment will be posted.
-and on Thursday: around 3am like butter, payment slides on in our accounts through direct deposit.


Today (thursday) around 3am, aka payment time, the majority of drivers received an email that says "payment is on the way". The email also contained the next day's date (friday) as when payment will be posted. This set off a chain reaction of emails from drivers to uber, (it would have been a chain reaction of phone calls, but everyone knows there is no uber office phone number). Uber responded to emails by sending out a mass message saying that because of the holiday on monday, there will be a delay in payment.

This message sent by uber would be acceptable if all of the following conditions were met:

1) The same payment delay should have happened during memorial day week
2) The email that is sent out on Monday breaking down payments should have been delayed
3) We were given a heads up WELL before direct deposit was scheduled to post 
But none of these situations were met true. Its now come to my reality that working for uber is like temporarily loaning your soul to you know who. No matter how much you complain, until you get your soul back (aka send them back their phone or delete the driver app) there is nothing you can do or say to be heard, understood, or sympathized.


Lyft, may you guys succeed well ahead of where they fail.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Bce said:


> Dear Lyft:
> 
> Today, Uber forgot to pay drivers (for the second time since July). And Uber is doing everything but admitting their faults.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!

Did they really send this?

If I didn't have a windows phone, I would drive for Lyft, at least you can get tips


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

You guys do realize that we don't send out your checks, right? They're sent out by Bill.com, and they already got an earful from us this morning.

Calm your ****.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Farlance said:


> You guys do realize that we don't send out your checks, right? They're sent out by Bill.com, and they already got an earful from us this morning.
> 
> Calm your ****.


LOL!!! Post their email, so we can give them an earful too . . .

I can cus like a truck driver, I'll give them a new vocabuary.

At least that's what my mama use to say.

Let us have at 'em.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Farlance said:


> You guys do realize that we don't send out your checks, right? They're sent out by Bill.com, and they already got an earful from us this morning.
> 
> Calm your ****.


Was your paycheck late too?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Farlance said:


> You guys do realize that we don't send out your checks, right? They're sent out by Bill.com, and they already got an earful from us this morning.
> 
> Calm your ****.


I want a 20% late fee, hahaha!!!!


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Was your paycheck late too?


We get paid on Fridays, so as of right now, no. I actually didn't even think to ask.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Farlance said:


> We get paid on Fridays, so as of right now, no. I actually didn't even think to ask.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I guess we really are all in this together. ;-)


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got paid the morning from Uber for my BlackCar account. I put a few trips up on my UberX account each week, and they havent paid me for UberX yet. My BlackCar and X payments normally hit at the exact same time. No emails about it being late, I emailed them and they sent a canned response saying they send payments on Thursdays and they technically have all of Thursday to get it to my account.


----------



## Kat Kaos (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't have any problems with a one-day delay in pay.

But I _do_ have a problem with the fact that it's now the Monday following Labor Day and I haven't been paid _at all.
_
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## MegSims (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep! Had to put my account info again last night because of an error on uber's part. Haven't received anything! 
.


----------



## Bce (Sep 4, 2014)

I received payment Friday. Have you contacted uber support? If so, Im curious as to what their correspondence was?



Kat Kaos said:


> I don't have any problems with a one-day delay in pay.
> 
> But I _do_ have a problem with the fact that it's now the Monday following Labor Day and I haven't been paid _at all.
> _
> Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Boys, don't make me pull the car over!


Lmboo


----------



## Kat Kaos (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally alerted support when I saw my pay hadn't come through yesterday. (It still hasn't. I'm about to get paid for the week of Sept. 1-8 already.) Support's response was:

_Hi _[Kat Kaos],
_Thank you for writing in to let us know! I'm so sorry about this. We'll absolutely get you paid out. I've escalated your case internally to our driver payments team who will get this sorted quickly. Please allow 2 days for us to look into this, and we'll work to get the resolved prior to your next pay period. You can expect to receive all backlogged payments shortly. Thank you so much for your patience!

Uber on!_
[Uber Support Person]
*Uber Support
*
So I'm going to give it until tomorrow before I worry too much. I'm hoping that the worst case scenario here is that I get two paychecks at once!


----------

